# Operation für alle Dateien im Verzeichnis ausführen



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2003)

Servus!

ich habe ein Verzeichnis v mit den Dateien a,b,c ...
jetzt will ich alle Dateien so umbenennen, dass sie das Suffix 
.old erhalten ...
also 
a.old
b.old
c.old

wie mache ich das am besten?

bräuchte eine Schleife die mir so was macht:

for i in {dateien} do mv $i $i.old done; gibts das ???

Gruss Tom


----------



## bitmaster (22. Juni 2003)

Nein!! Machs einfach so:

mv * *.old


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Danke für den Tipp!

Aber mov * *.old funzt eben nur in dieser einen Situation ...
ich wollt eigentlich wissen, wie ich Schleifen konstrukte in der Bash-Shell nachbilden kann ...

z.Bsp.:

ich habe ein Programm p, welches einen Dateinamen als Parameter übernimmt ...

nun will ich dieses Programm für alle Dateien in meinem Verzeichnis ausführen ... * bringt mich hier nicht weiter ...

Brauche wiklich was wie:

for i in {Dateien im Verzeichnis} do "p $i" done;


Gruss Tom


----------



## bitmaster (22. Juni 2003)

Such mal mit locate nach anderen Bash-Skripten und schau dann
da nach wies geht!


----------

